# posting pics?



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

I am new to the hobby and mew to forums. Not real good with computers either. 
I can't figure out how to post pics for identification. 
Can someone walk me through the process. I would like to post from my phone. Is that possible?
Thx.


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

Posting pics viewtopic.php?f=47&t=253657 Good luck!


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

I setup a photo bucket acct. And uploaded some pics.
Where and when will I see or how do I access my pics?


----------



## b3w4r3 (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't use photo bucket but your pics should be available as soon as they are uploaded. Try logging into the sight using the user name and password you created, and look for something that says my pics.


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, i joined photo bucket and signed through fb. Is that a problem? I also seems like there was already a user name set in there for me. I think I am doing the upload correcr but still cant see my pics on forum. I really need help. I have tried to find how to change my username on photo bucket but no luck. Im getting frustrated. Any help please


----------



## Spencer88 (Mar 1, 2013)

you need to copy and paste the IMG code


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

ok. here is a test


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

wow, thanks to all of you very helpfull! I really am not a computer guy at all!
thanks again.


----------



## Spencer88 (Mar 1, 2013)

good looking setup, what size is your marineland filter?


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

power 350 with 2 biowheells


----------



## Spencer88 (Mar 1, 2013)

therookie said:


> power 350 with 2 biowheells


nice filter, what size tank?


----------



## therookie (Feb 28, 2013)

It is a 60g tank dims. Are 48"x12"x20"
We love it. Although it is not ideal for all cichlids it does well for us. I have recently bought another 56g dims. 36"x18"x20" to split the bad stock list that I was told by the lfs was perfectly compatible.
I am very new to fish keeping in generallet alone cichlids. At the pet store the fish are listed for advanced fish keepers. 
I have posted on the general African disc. page under new to hobby and forum. There are some unidentified fishpics there.
Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Spencer88 (Mar 1, 2013)

therookie said:


> It is a 60g tank dims. Are 48"x12"x20"
> We love it. Although it is not ideal for all cichlids it does well for us. I have recently bought another 56g dims. 36"x18"x20" to split the bad stock list that I was told by the lfs was perfectly compatible.
> I am very new to fish keeping in generallet alone cichlids. At the pet store the fish are listed for advanced fish keepers.
> I have posted on the general African disc. page under new to hobby and forum. There are some unidentified fishpics there.
> Thanks for the interest.


that filter should do pretty well on a 60gl. depends how messy your cichlids are though.


----------

